# Patching with Mesh Tape



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Okay, I realize mesh bedded with mud is controversial.
That setting compound/hot mix is recommended for bedding.

But first understand that (a) I would only use _paper _tape on full sheet seams and (b) normally, where there is a big change in temps like in the garage or patio areas. Or, between unsupported spans for both butt and recessed joints. _Now I can start_. 

_*Patches*_ I have done with mesh and mud and I've never had a problem. But always I screw on a 1 x 3 perimeter backer on all sides, attaching both new and old board. Which greatly holds any accumulating movement. With this, there has never been any cracking on walls or ceilings. Talking cut out sizes up to about 2' square. 

At one point I did contact a mesh manufacturer, who said this method "should be okay". Although the whisper of their authority fades...

By this method I'm able to bed, skim and sand once. For larger patches and other I break out the tape, or, use hot mud -- what is "hot" for example, "easy sand" and what actually works is another story.

Anyone else getting performance results from this way of doing?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I would not call myself a pro drywaller, but patching a hole is far different than "joining" full sheets intersecting at wall or ceilings. In other words, patching holes requires minimal strength being stress from movement is aso minimal.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Use Fibafuse or fibafuse tape, it is a game changer.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I like fibafuse tape for patches, and sometimes no tape at all. Fibafuse is thinner than thin mesh tape.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

FibaFuse is a great product. However, it is not available where I am at and I have to stick with paper tape. I will not use mesh.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

CrpntrFrk said:


> FibaFuse is a great product. However, it is not available where I am at and I have to stick with paper tape. I will not use mesh.


Is it worth shipping it to you?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

META said:


> Is it worth shipping it to you?


I've thought about it or just stocking up when I go to the big city. Honestly though, I have gotten my methods down with paper tape. I really can't complain about paper tape. It has always done what I needed it to do.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

VinylHanger said:


> Use Fibafuse or fibafuse tape, it is a game changer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


 THX . 

That I will definitely check out.

I assume it is okay to bed with regular premix?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

artinall said:


> THX .
> 
> That I will definitely check out.
> 
> I assume it is okay to bed with regular premix?


AP or taping mud. but why use mesh if you're not going to use hotmud?


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> AP or taping mud...


All purpose?



Californiadecks said:


> .... but why use mesh if you're not going to use hotmud?


 Just me. Able to set easier on the open joint and finish off cleaner... habit over the years...

One other thing I left out -- with the "tape over mesh argument" -- when doing patching I am always going over old painted drywall. So the paper doesn't get to "bind like wallboard paper" anyway.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Californiadecks said:


> AP or taping mud. but why use mesh if you're not going to use hotmud?


Depends how quick you need to get it done. I love popping the lid on a bucket of mud, knowing I won't be back for a couple days and it will be dry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I know it's a just a personal preference, but I love paper tape 'when I can'. I was taught with paper before mesh. I got yelled at so many times for leaving heavy edges and goobers on the wall from my dad, I got really good at coating paper. :laughing: I payed dearly for paper so it's personal for me! :laughing:

With that said, if im trying to save a trip it's most likely going to be hotmud and mesh.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> FibaFuse is a great product. However, it is not available where I am at and I have to stick with paper tape. I will not use mesh.


Amazon.com. everything is available.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I think mesh tape was created for DIYers who don't know how to properly embed paper tape...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The whole question depends on how much strength you need for the patch.


----------

